# how hot is too hot



## meandmythree (Jun 22, 2010)

It's been verry hot here in the past week so I haven't been talking the dogs on as many walks as usual. So I was woundering when is it too hot to walk the dogs? Do any of you still walk them but go on a shorter walk? I was just woundering because I feel bad that they are not getting as much exercise.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You're to be commended for thinking about your furkids when it's so hot. Walk in early morning or after the heat of the day, check the temp of the surface you plan to walk on (if it's too hot for you to go barefoot just imagine them), if walking during the heat curtail the length and time of the walk, always, always have water on hand, if there is a water hole and you don't mind them getting wet let them cool down their core temps in the water, always have water on hand, let them take a break in the shade once in awhile, and, if I didn't mention it -always have water on hand.

BTW - I walk at 430-500am so heat hasn't been a lot of problem lately!! lol


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

I know how your feeling, I am the same way, right now when I get up in the am its already like 25-30 so I feel bad walking my puppy in that heat. I have just been taking her out in the shade and let her play with her ball for a few minutes. Not really walking her, shes getting hyper with not being able to walk as much usually she gets 3 walks each lasting 20-30 minutes (not all walking as shes learning to walk nice on the leash still) but shes outside at least. Lately I have been just playing with her in the house more, and we've taken her to the beach even though we have no dog friendly beaches here. 

I was going to ask your very question.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I call 80F too darned hot. I'm pretty sure the dogs agree. When it gets above that I take them to the lake or the ocean instead.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I call 80F too darned hot. I'm pretty sure the dogs agree. When it gets above that I take them to the lake or the ocean instead.


But you take 'em to the lake and ocean when it's frozen over too!!!!!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL y'all come on down to Texas and visit later this month or in August.

If 80 is too hot, I am guessing 100-105 would be rather uncomfortable for a Mainer or Canadian.

I think 75ish is our daily low & we're quickly climbing above 80 by 7am.

While there is a point where humans and dogs should stay inside or limit time outside, I think it's also a matter of getting used to and/or being conditioned to the heat.

We'll go bird hunting starting first of September and I recall MANY hunts where the heat was rough but the dogs love it and just go go go.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If you have air, you can do training inside. There are lots of silly and useful behaviors that can physically challenge a dog (without being dangerous) and the mental workout will help tire your dog out. 

When it's really hot we do really short walks more often, longer walks really early in the morning, swimming really early or really late... or we go to an air conditioned training center and train/play/run!


----------



## blond1155 (May 27, 2010)

Here in Pa the last few days have been super hot! Heat index into the 100's. Usually Tucker and I take an evening walk about 7 when my youngest goes to sleep. Since it's still in the 90's at that time, we've been skipping it. He's constantly going all day long with my three kids, so he's endlessly active. I know a walk is a different kind of excercise, so the other day we took him to our family's cabin for some swimming/retrieving. It's a little cooler there, and so is the water. Today I took him (along with my three kids) to my aunts house swimming. He had a blast, and so did the kids. My daughter thought it was VERY funny when he tried to 'rescue' her. 
My mother, who dog sits for my brother every day, simply cuts down on the length of Docs' walks. (a 120lb chocolate lab) instead of his 30 minutes, he gets 15. But he REALLY minds the heat, and doesn't mind not going. LOL. 
If you can't walk him, mentally stimulate him. I have taught Tucker to sit and wait in the kitchen, and the kids and I hide his stuffed duck. Then he goes and finds it. He just LOVES this, and he takes a long nap after our game is over. 
Personally, I'm hoping this heat wave ends soon, because I miss my walks with Tucker. I'm pretty sure he misses them too!


----------



## meandmythree (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the great idea's! We already have a kiddie pool for the dogs in thier yard and they usually get lots of play time outside during the day but I have been keeping it shorter due to the heat. I try to have some play time inside also. Sadly I can only take them swimming on the weekend when we got to the cottage. But once again thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep, too hot since the 4th in PA. Poor Tucker, no walks. We have played a bit on the floor, in the AC, but that is it. Even obedience class was cancelled tonight.  Guess we will work on targeting until it cools off....


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I love this thread! Anything above 75 is too hot for me : and when you add in the humidity - it's CRAAAAAAZY hot!! 

These last few weeks have been unbearable...Nascar is very happy having a nice cozy air conditioned home to live in...he goes potty as fast as he can and runs back in!

Can't wait til Fall - that's my favorite time of year.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

We've been doing a lot of training inside. I've been taking them out for a little while after 10pm and letting them run a little bit. Ideally mornings are better than night (the ground is cooler), but I can't get up that early.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My DH walks the dogs at 5:30 a.m. and around 8:00 p.m.. The high today was 106 and at almost 9:00 p.m. it is still 93. They have been going for shorter walks and in the middle of the day when I let them out to pee they want right back in. But Murphy still wants to sleep on our bed??? I think it's closer to the ceiling fan


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

can't believe the #'s so many of you are living with!! 80's (F) today & i'm dying.

we don't go on formal walk after maybe mid-70's. Asphalt remains hot in evening, too. They get exercise river swimming, short running bursts.....gal down the road has several grassy acres with a creek/pond -- good place for warm evenings. But they seem to content with laying in the house (air cond) most of the afternoon - then energy just about now-6 PM


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

It's been pretty hot here in SW Ohio, mid 90's with humidity to match. We usually do a little ball chasing after the sun goes down. During the day if we're outdoors, I fill Hank's pool. He has plenty of shade & water. 

I don't mind the heat, in fact I'd rather it be hot than cold. But 75F year round would be perfect IMO.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

It's so hot here, Max goes to the field and pees and right back inside - unless there's a bunny in sight and he has to chase it. I know he's bored but he won't get in the kiddie pool and this heat is beating me up, so there's just not a lot of anything going on - we're just hanging out in the a/c all day.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You probably got your answer already, but we've been walking at 8-9PM every night. And every morning I've been getting my little guy out for swimming at 9-10AM (early, so nobody notices I have a dog on the sand and running into the water with me). And in between, we just make frequent trips and the dogs run around a little bit, get tired from the heat, and need to come in and recover.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

We're in the middle of this heat wave, too - felt like 44 Celcius today - well over 100 F, I believe...

I really follow my dog's cues, and watch her closely. In heat and humidity like this, no playing ball - except to toss it into the lake. We do walks and they are very slow - again by her pace. I make sure the walks take us past the dog drinking fountains in the park, or to the park that has dog friendly water area where she can get wet. I used to live near a park with a special pool just big enough for the dogs to lay in and get their tummies wet. She loved that. But definitely, her strenuous activity in this weather is swimming.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Both Max and Franklin are inside dogs, give them AC they are happy. When I take them out they both do their business and run back to the porch to go inside. When its not this hot out we will actually sit outside and run around and play but its just too hot for even the little weenie dog, he just sits down and pants and that dog never pants. Ive been giving them ice cubes to play with and putting ice in their water dish to keep it cool. Once it hits the heat peak of the day our house does get pretty warm even with ACs running so I do what I can to keep them cool. 

Today we are going to take an hour or so outside and get baths and dry off in the sun. But once Max is dry back inside we go!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

If it is to hot for me to walk it is definitely toooo hot for my dogs, plus Dylan is over 12 years old and has problems breathing on occasions.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

It's been terribly hot here too and night time walks don't even start until about 9pm. In the morning, if I feel like it's too hot already, I hose Merlin down (especially his undercarriage) so he stays cooler. We bring water on the walks too.

This morning I took him to the lake (about 6:30 am) for some swimming. I need to do that more often!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I haven't let the guys out of the kennel area all week. Not until it's under 90..


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

When it's this hot, if it's necessary to go outside mid-day, I let the dogs set the pace for walk and play. They don't seem to mind the heat but they move at a slower pace. 

And I know it's just too doggone hot when I open the door, Tasha puts her nose out to test the air, then she looks up at me as if to say "are you nuts?", and finally she rejects my offer to go outside by turning around and heading back to the tile floor in the kitchen.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

blond1155 said:


> Here in Pa the last few days have been super hot! Heat index into the 100's. Usually Tucker and I take an evening walk about 7 when my youngest goes to sleep. Since it's still in the 90's at that time, we've been skipping it. He's constantly going all day long with my three kids, so he's endlessly active. I know a walk is a different kind of excercise, so the other day we took him to our family's cabin for some swimming/retrieving. It's a little cooler there, and so is the water. Today I took him (along with my three kids) to my aunts house swimming. He had a blast, and so did the kids. My daughter thought it was VERY funny when he tried to 'rescue' her.
> My mother, who dog sits for my brother every day, simply cuts down on the length of Docs' walks. (a 120lb chocolate lab) instead of his 30 minutes, he gets 15. But he REALLY minds the heat, and doesn't mind not going. LOL.
> If you can't walk him, mentally stimulate him. I have taught Tucker to sit and wait in the kitchen, and the kids and I hide his stuffed duck. Then he goes and finds it. He just LOVES this, and he takes a long nap after our game is over.
> Personally, I'm hoping this heat wave ends soon, because I miss my walks with Tucker. I'm pretty sure he misses them too!


 
Just a note to say, fellow Pa'n you should check out the Event forum and read about the upcoming looking to be September GRF picnic to see if you'd like to attend.


As for the heat and Max, all my boy wants to do is lay in front of the fan and lounge around like me. He's not aching for exercise - he's aching for night to come so we can all sleep in my A/C bedroom - the only room in the house where there is any relief from the heat.


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

I positively hate summer. The highs have been over 100. During this time I live inside. Luckily the dogs both seem to agree. Although Mosby is more inclined to go outside and just laze, but I don't leave him out long as he dehydrates easily. I let them play much more inside during this time than I normally would. During the evening they go outside and run like crazy in the yard. I still find it too hot after the sun has gone down. I wish we had a pool that they would play in. Neither of them like the kiddy pool we have. Come fall though we will make up for all this time of heat.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

How do you people live in over 100 degrees F? I think ONE summer here it got hotter than that for a day or two and I became a hermit in the basement. So far it's barely been hotter than 80 F here...

On "hot" days, Ranger stays inside (his choice) on the linoleum. He'll occasionally go outside to play with blue and then they come in 20 min later, almost hyperventilating. I usually open the basement door so they can go cool off downstairs, where it's a freezing 50 F thanks to the AC being run all day to keep the upstairs cool. 

On days Ranger gets his dog walks with his walker, she takes her dogs to the river for a swim session instead of a long walk. Ranger comes back just as happy and tired! When i was walking him, we'd do what lots of posters have said - loooong walks in the morning before it gets hot (at least an hour) and then a shorter walk in the evening when it starts to cool down. During the day, he decides whether he wants to be outside sunbathing or staying in the AC. Lately he's chosen to stay in the doorway so he can sunbathe, but still stay on the cool linoleum with the AC blowing on him from a vent.


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

I live in 100 degree weather by going from my air conditioned house to my air conditioned car to the air conditioned wherever I am headed. Today, however, it appears my air conditioner has gone on vacation. Finally broke down and called someone to come fix it. There goes any extras I was planning on for this summer. The poor dogs have hardly moved all day it is so hot in here.


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

Tundra says, "Nope, mom, just go ahead out there and mow in the blazing sun and I'll watch out the window!". Way too hot and humid here in central Louisiana to go outside more than a few minutes at a time. We'll go back to our walks some day!LOL


----------



## blond1155 (May 27, 2010)

Just a note to say, fellow Pa'n you should check out the Event forum and read about the upcoming looking to be September GRF picnic to see if you'd like to attend.

Thanks, I'll have to check it out. Not so sure how tucker would do with all those people. He's either sit down be/c he was so shy, or be crazy. You never know what you're going to get with my pup, but we're working on it! I'm in Northeast Pa, so I'll take a look. I see you had a gathering at Knobel's once, and we're about 50 minutes from there.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Back to the original question... how hot is too hot? Just ask my dear doggie:

"Pshaw," she says. "Just make the doggie drinking fountain into a cooling pool."


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Piper overheated*

Last Tuesday Piper overheated and it scared me to death. I was at work around 4:20, two guys came in the office talking about the heat index bouncing between 105 and 107. Obviously, I knew the temperature was mid 90's but hadn't heard anything about the total heat index.

I immediately drove home to check on Piper. He was on the deck where there are two shaded areas and a large umbrella.

When I first saw him, he didn't just look hot he looked wilted. He walked slowly to the back door and leaned against it. I let him inside and was horrified when I noticed a slight stagger in his front gait. He laid down on my lap and his eyes had a weak look. I felt so guilty.

An hour later he was fine and wanted to play. But I will always know that we had a close call. I think he was on the verge of heatstroke.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

It totally depends on the humidity and sun combo. 85 with low humidity and a cloud cover can be quite pleasant. With beating sun and high humidity it can be brutal. The availability of water to swim in is vital, also. They cool from the outside in, so they need to be immersed in water before you set out.

Mine stay inside during the day, year round.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

We think 75 degrees is hot; that's when Mama vetoes all wild play and just authorizes swimming and lounging. We've had 75-80 here for a few days and the Pud and friend Garp just lie around underneath the house where it's coolest. In the evening we go to the beaver pond. Even Mr. and Mrs beaver are hiding from the heat 

Today it's cloudy and foggy and tomorrow it's forecast to be sunny but only 55 degrees - yay. That's more like the Alaska weather we love. We'll go biking.


----------

